# Pokemon Live Action Movie Trailer LEAKED



## The Weeknd (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WFUD7thPctQ[/YOUTUBE]
All I saw was Squirtle, Gyrados, Mewtwo, Jigglypuff, Onyx, AND CHARIZARD FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2010)

This looks fake especially considering the title was blurred at the end


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks like a parody that took lessons in subtlety from Dane Cook.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 18, 2010)

That trailer looked very fake to me; the Pokemon in it looked just like their normal incarnations, except in three dimensions; they were not altered to look fiercer or more "realistic."


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 19, 2010)

This... has to be fake.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 19, 2010)

Fake, no Pikachu.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Fake ass Gamecube graphics


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2010)

lol @ people cheering in the background.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks stupid and fake.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 19, 2010)

NOOOOOO!!!

Don't do this!


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 19, 2010)

Another childhood memory raped... Fuck


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 19, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Fake, no Pikachu.




There's actually a lot of merit in this comment... Pikachu is everything.

There's no way that this is a legit trailer. It reeks of fabrication.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 19, 2010)

Despite the cutting edge visual effects, that actually looked kinda cool.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2010)

That Onix was horrible


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it's a Gyarados


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 20, 2010)

^There was a Onix and a Gyarados. I think I also saw a Psyduck.

At any rate, I doubt this trailer is real. At the same time, I wouldn't be surprised in the least if they do try to make a live action Pokemon movie due to the popularity f the franchise.

And I'm pretty sure it would suck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Completely fake.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 20, 2010)

Billy Corgan used Charizard? Wut 


Not true not true not true not true... this is a bad dream.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

Fake or not fake, if there ever was a live action Pokemon movie it would be awful. This reminded me of Dragon Ball.


----------



## John (Sep 20, 2010)

Pokemon Stadium had better graphics.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2010)

fuck off this cant be real lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

It's in 3D.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 21, 2010)

Fan-made bitches

[YOUTUBE]sDX1m0Y2Vkg[/YOUTUBE]

When are you going to stop?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 21, 2010)

I actually think it looks a bit cool..at least now that we know it's fan made.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 21, 2010)

I would totally watch this.

Also, the Voltorb carbomb got me.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fake or not fake, if there ever was a live action Pokemon movie it would be awful. This reminded me of Dragon Ball.


And we don't need another abomination like that again.

The Last Airbender and DB proved that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 21, 2010)

This movie is epic fail before it's launched.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> *This looks fake* especially considering the title was blurred at the end



Indeed, just looking at the actors and movie quality is enough to convince me this is fan made.

Let's face it, this is pokemon we're talking about, they'd have the money to pull in any famous actor they'd want and put it on 3D.

[Edit: Just watched the 2nd trailer, it says right at the start that it is fan-made. For a second I was worried I'd have to go watch this shit with my kid, thank heaven.]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Fan-made bitches


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

The second trailer . 

_*hugs girl*_ "I choose you"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Could be a good comedy, right?

I liked the part where the cat (forgot his name) was using a machine gun.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd rather have a Digimon movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd rather have a Monster Rancher movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh so that was the entire trailer. As bad as those graphics were, and as terrible as it would be, I could actually watch that for a funny factor if it were real.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

It would be pretty funny, for sure. Especially if it is a spoof and doesn't take itself seriously and isn't one of those shitty spoofs like EPIC MOVIE.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd rather have a Monster Rancher movie.



That was an under rated show while it lasted. It was a bit unfair that it came out during the peak of the Pokemon and Digimon craze. It would have caught on a lot more if not for the competition at the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

It had the best theme song, too. And the monsters were cooler. It had a lot more wonder and intrigue to it, too, I thought.

But, what do I know?


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But, what do I know?



Absolutely nothing. Because you don't like mainstream/bandwagon shows like American Idol, So You Think You Can Dance, and vampire porn like Tru Blood to name a few quality television shows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I am a terrible fraud with poor television taste.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am a terrible fraud with poor television taste.



Go watch Desperate Housewives & Grey's Anatomy from the beginning to learn what real entertainment is.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL @ Ash having a five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2010)

Evilene said:


> LOL @ Ash having a five o'clock shadow.



I wonder if there will be a "surprise" twist that Prof. Oak will admit to being Ash's father or at least banging his mom all those years ago while Ash was away. He would probably be a troll and only mention this seconds before he died.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 22, 2010)

John said:


> Pokemon Stadium had better graphics.



It's not a video game. I think you meant to write special effects.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Detective said:


> Go watch Desperate Housewives & Grey's Anatomy from the beginning to learn what real entertainment is.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------

